# New to Texas



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Good morning Gents,

Just moved here from Texas and will be hunting around Crockett. Back home in Florida our rut is late December-January. From what I understand it is much earlier here. When can I expect to start seeing some scrapes and rubs, some chasing and will (round about) does the rut got full tilt? Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry...just moved here to Texas....oops


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Should be seeing some action now. I am in Polk county and I have been seeing Bucks chasing does just this last Monday. Welcome and good luck. The rut should run maybe 3 weeks or so.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

All my years of hunting at Kimble co. outside of London,we'd see some rut activity,mostly young bucks from opening weekend to Thanksgiving.Every year,when we would leave the lease the Sunday after Thanksgiving,all the way home,5 hr. drive,we would see the biggest bucks chasing does right out onto the highways not caring at all whats going on around them,meaning full blown rut was on.It seemed like they just waited until it quieted down in the woods again to get down to business.Where we hunted,all the hunters on surrounding leases showed up Thanksgiving night and left at noon on Sunday.Sunday late afternoon it was game on.Our best deer were taken The end of November to the middle of December.Welcome to Tejas!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The rut is already started in Walker and Madison Co. Not full out yet, but they are for sure pushing the does. Probably a few old mature does coming in now for the pre/false rut. By deer season it should be wide open. 

The deer don't need it, but I sure hope we get some cold weather before then, cause I sure do need it!!!!!


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice!!


----------

